# RESOLVED Full Amount of RAM not detected



## scubakobe (May 3, 2007)

My current RAM set up is:

512 + 1024 + 1024 + 1024 = about 3.5 gigs of DDR PC3200 RAM

However, my computer only recognizes 2.87 gigs of it. I know that it's normal for the system to deduct a small percentage of the detected RAM, but for over 600 megabytes of it to disappear is odd.

What could be causing this problem? :4-dontkno 

I get the same performance as a computer with 1 gig of RAM, it's sad.

Thanks!


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: Full Amount of RAM not detected*

Well I certainly can't claim to know much on this subject, but ram can be a very tricky item to deal with, there are a few things that specify the size you can use, the motherboard, even the OS, but you don't tell us much info on the ram, are they individual sticks ? matched pairs (obviously only 1 set could be) ?
model numbers would also help to find timings etc, but my best advice at this time is have a read through the link in my Sig about ram, it should cover everything you need to know, but if you still have questions after that feel free to pop back and we will do what we can, hope this helps a bit.

*edit
Typical, I thought I had that link in my Sig, hang on I'll try and find something for you.


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: Full Amount of RAM not detected*

OK been looking for ages and couldn't find anything as clear as I would of liked, I'm sure I've seen a link on the board somewhere which would probably be just the ticket, anyway as I can't find that have a look at this and see if it explains a bit about this issue to you.

>>>Linkage<<<


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: Full Amount of RAM not detected*

I think this is what you are looking for.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f21...ply-with-a-multi-meter-151526.html#post721314


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: Full Amount of RAM not detected*

Thats the swine lol, Thanks crazijoe ray: just added it to my Sig, but I'm out of space for any more lol, had to edit it to fit this in.


----------



## scubakobe (May 3, 2007)

*Re: Full Amount of RAM not detected*

Thanks for the replies everyone.

That explains the problem well. I'll have to wait until my 64 bit days before I can enjoy my full amount of RAM.


----------

